# Video from our latest gig



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

An original song called Don't Wanna Say No from our show at the Elmdale House Tavern in Ottawa on December 30th 2011.
Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/o6JPy3oNCLc


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good work. Nice song


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice guys. A lot of soul. I will try and catch you guys live the next time your playing.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wow, I like everything about that!
-cool tune with good groove, plus some dynamic range that's often missing these days
-good mix there, can really hear both guitars (single + humbucker, with different EQ's, is a great mix - no shocker)
-I can even hear the bass nice and clearly, I don't hear as well in that range usually. Again, great mix.
-singer has a pretty unique voice


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks keto. We like the mix of my strats/tele with my Matchless Chieftain and our singer's Eastman semi-hollow w/Fralin humbucking P90 type pickups and his Dr.Z MAZ18. Really seems to fill the whole spectrum of guitar tone. We don't really hear any bands that sound quite like us out there which is tough in a world of soundalike bands. A lot of clubs want bands that sound like everybody else out there. Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I've listened to some of your videos before and as usual this one is another fine piece, keep up the good work.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great to meet you guys! Was a great show!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Chito said:


> Great to meet you guys! Was a great show!


Thanks Chito. It was nice to meet you as well. I'm glad you enjoyed the show and we hope to see you again!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Good stuff. 

The backwards "NREVAT" sign and the lefty strat made me feel like I was watching the video in a mirror though. 


:banana:


----------



## ZeroSixOne (Jan 3, 2012)

Great sound guys... nice soul...

Kinda have the John Mayer vibe!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

ZeroSixOne said:


> Great sound guys... nice soul...
> 
> Kinda have the John Mayer vibe!


Thanks. Both myself and our singer/other guitarist are fans of John Mayer.
We're mostly into a lot of the Motown era people like Marvin Gaye, Donny Hathaway and Stevie Wonder. We're also into other stuff like Bob Marley, Amos Lee, Wide Mouth Mason, Soulive and a bunch of other sutff.


----------

